# gentoo na virtualbox problem z siecia

## muzg

mam gentoo zainstalowane na virtualboxie, gospodarzem jest windows, siec jest nat, w windowsie interfejs virtualbox hos-only nwtwork 192.168.56.1, w gentoo z pobrane z dhcp ip 10.0.2.15 default geteway 10.0.2.2  internet w gentoo dziala ale z windowsa do gentoo ping niedziala, jak to skonfigurowac poprawnie??

----------

## SlashBeast

no i dzialac nie bedzie bo to vbox emuluje i udaje dhcp, nie wiem jak w windowsie, w linuksie uzywam do tego modulu TUN/TAP.

----------

## c0oba

A czy to nie jest pytanie które powinno być kierowane na forum windowsa? A przynajmniej vboxa. Jeśli gentoo odpowiada na pingi i wszystko tam działa, to chyba nie jest to linuxowy problem.

----------

## madman

muzg - jak niby chcesz spingować, jak gościa masz za natem

----------

